# Unusual Pictures Of The Stihl 090 070 and Contra



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

Thought I'd start a thread of crazy and unusual pictures of these legendary saws. See what pictures we can find. These I snibbed off google images.
Gypo


----------



## Urbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

This guy looks like he got busted by the chain saw safety police for running a saw with an excessively loose chain.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

Urbicide said:


> This guy looks like he got busted by the chain saw safety police for running a saw with an excessively loose chain.



Or the EPA emmision Nazi's. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess they don't have bar wrenches in Africa. Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like this faller has done this a few times. I wonder what kind of tree it is?
John


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 7, 2010)

Some one posted a thread about the goverments down that way(southern Americas) cracking down on the logging stuff.

I can only image the top notch image the top notch treatment that guy got for being busted for logging!!!

Sad part is the poeple that are powerless to the goons that are cutting there lively hood down with out the proper permits, or permission!


Keep in mind I support the timber industry! I buy 2x4's from Home depot!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

They don't seem to like air filtres in Indonesia.
John


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 7, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> They don't seem to like air filtres in Indonesia.
> John




Makes you wonder what they're running for mix, or bar oil.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Makes you wonder what they're running for mix, or bar oil.



Maybe palm oil. Sure speeks volumes for the 090. I wonder how long a 3120 would last them? Probably about 15 minutes. Lol


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 7, 2010)

So your saying the 070/090 is the AK-47 of the saw world? Might not be the fastest, most accurate, but sure as hell is dependable


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 7, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Maybe palm oil. Sure speeks volumes for the 090. I wonder how long a 3120 would last them? Probably about 15 minutes. Lol



They probably have them set up so they can run 30 weight oil at 16:1.


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Urbicide said:


> This guy looks like he got busted by the chain saw safety police for running a saw with an excessively loose chain.



Pretty sure he is fixin to lose "his" top end, hands appear to be tied behind his back. REJ2


----------



## madhatte (Mar 7, 2010)

Y'know, these guys slabbing up a log on-site for local building materials are A-OK in my book. 

On the other hand, it's poachers anywhere that set my blood to boiling -- just found another couple dozen trees this last week which had been BADLY fallen across roads and only the part less than ten feet in taken as firewood. This happens a couple of times a year, and I'm always a few days behind the perpetrators.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

REJ2 said:


> Pretty sure he is fixin to lose "his" top end, hands appear to be tied behind his back. REJ2



I'll see if I can find the article. He was supposedly poaching timber, but I think he escaped with his life.

What do you make of this saw? Looks like he used it to clearcut 100 acres then he's gonna till it with the same saw!
Gypo


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like he needs a spark plug before he tills anything. I wonder if he is trying to make a debarker.



Mr. HE


----------



## madhatte (Mar 7, 2010)

I sure wouldn't want a facefull of THAT!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 7, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Y'know, these guys slabbing up a log on-site for local building materials are A-OK in my book.
> 
> On the other hand, it's poachers anywhere that set my blood to boiling -- just found another couple dozen trees this last week which had been BADLY fallen across roads and only the part less than ten feet in taken as firewood. This happens a couple of times a year, and I'm always a few days behind the perpetrators.



Keep in mind, a lot of the logging in South America is considered poaching!
The local tribes own the land, but are powerless to the armed sawyers!

Awesome pics! Keep them coming!!!!

*090 = AK-47! Awesome!!! REPPED!*


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Keep in mind, a lot of the logging in South America is considered poaching!
> The local tribes own the land, but are powerless to the armed sawyers!
> 
> Awesome pics! Keep them coming!!!!
> ...



It would be interesting to be there and see what it's like and maybe have a rce or two with my 385! lol
Gypo


----------



## broman78 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sure they run some type of commercially available motor oil or even a good 2 cycle oil. You have to remember that saw is worth its weight in platinum, in that country and environment.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

broman78 said:


> I'm sure they run some type of commercially available motor oil or even a good 2 cycle oil. You have to remember that saw is worth its weight in platinum, in that country and environment.



They don't seem to be big on chain tension.
Gypo


----------



## madhatte (Mar 7, 2010)

These guys are pretty hardcore. Look how banged-up that clutch cover is!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 7, 2010)

madhatte said:


> These guys are pretty hardcore. Look how banged-up that clutch cover is!



You think him and his buddies sit around the fire and b*tch about the anti-vibration, and power to weight ratio of that saw?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

madhatte said:


> These guys are pretty hardcore. Look how banged-up that clutch cover is!



Great pics, looks like he's making a nice straight cut. I guess their using crankcase oil for lube.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

These people would probably be surprised at how many unused 090's there are in North America for just plain vanity. Lol
Gypo


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like his PPE, and his eye's shut. 

Interesting cut.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I like his PPE, and his eye's shut.
> 
> Interesting cut.



The plug in the corner of the undercut should shatter the butt or at least pull some mayjor fibre.
Gypo


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

Really cool stuff guys. Love the pics.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Really cool stuff guys. Love the pics.



It makes you wonder how they keep them running with the Stihl dealer so far away.
Gypo

I stand corrected, here's a guy with a 3120.


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 7, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> You think him and his buddies sit around the fire and b*tch about the anti-vibration, and power to weight ratio of that saw?



LoL, I bet they argue over mix oil and cutt times.

I can't believe none of them use air filters Don't show the Dolmar gang any of these pics.


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks they are freehand milling? Impressive if they are.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It makes you wonder how they keep them running with the Stihl dealer so far away.
> Gypo
> 
> I stand corrected, here's a guy with a 3120.



That saw weighs more than he does. I think ill move to south america or wherever they are. Then ship everything back.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 8, 2010)

How about this contra?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 8, 2010)

7oaks said:


> How about this contra?



American Samoa tuned pipe?

That must be for waking up the entire village.


----------



## mphjeep (Mar 8, 2010)

haha thats probly what they use to wake everyone up at "logging camp" sure would work, i bet that sucka's loud!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

7oaks said:


> How about this contra?



Haha ha, the bugle boy from company C.
John


----------



## MR4WD (Mar 8, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Looks they are freehand milling? Impressive if they are.



Imagine being faller and the miller.

I guess if that's the only way a man could make money, we'd all be good at it.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

I see that they arent big on air filters!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder if they run 1/2" pitch or 404?
Gypo


----------



## belgian (Mar 8, 2010)

my head hurts just by looking at that fella carrying that 090 on his head..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## superduty5.4guy (Mar 8, 2010)

Boy that picture with the saw on his head really puts the size of the 090 in perspective. Sure makes for a mighty big hard hat.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 8, 2010)

I asked awhile back if anyone here had a link to pics of containers of knock off Stihls from Red China. I would like to save the pics. Does anyone remember the thread?

I gotta say those African saw dudes are TOUGH! I have an 090 that I run a few times a year and I am not ashamed to say it kicks my butt. The lack of anti-vibe makes my hands and arms hurt for days. The weight is almost more than I can handle. I have no love for this saw and I don't use it enough to attest to its durability. I would rather have an 088 than the 090.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 8, 2010)

Then there's the German Military Contra Kit:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I like his PPE, and his eye's shut.
> 
> Interesting cut.





Yukonsawman said:


> The plug in the corner of the undercut should shatter the butt or at least pull some mayjor fibre.
> Gypo



:jawdrop: Doesn't look good at all.

Hopefully, he at least cut the "weak" side first, and wedged it - but then there is that "plug"......


----------



## ms290 (Mar 8, 2010)

man i wish i had one of them saws


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 8, 2010)

Something is wrong when we envy the saws they can get in third world countries.



Mr. HE


----------



## ms290 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Something is wrong when we envy the saws they can get in third world countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



yep. we need to :censored: can the EPA so we can get our saws back.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

ms290 said:


> yep. we need to :censored: can the EPA so we can get our saws back.



And to think I sold at least 50 new 090's just a few years ago. What was I thinking? Just before they were discontinued in the US in 1978 they went for 1700.00, so I heard.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

You don't see these jungle fallers carrying these huge powerheads with the bar over their shoulder, and you can't blame them, so unclique! lol
Gypo


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 8, 2010)

An 090 is only fun to run for a short time. The 090AV I enjoy running and it seems smooth and powerful enough, alot of grunt. For working with each day the MS 880 is hard to beat if you need a big saw. I look forward to running that saw.



Mr. HE


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> An 090 is only fun to run for a short time. The 090AV I enjoy running and it seems smooth and powerful enough, alot of grunt. For working with each day the MS 880 is hard to beat if you need a big saw. I look forward to running that saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Very true, the 088 is nice to use if modded out a bit, but these natives sure make that 090 look like an indestructable tank, for that I have big respect.

Look at this white honky though. He's probably the guy that is responsible for the destruction of the rainforest! Lol
Gypo


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> You don't see these jungle fallers carrying these huge powerheads with the bar over their shoulder, and you can't blame them, so unclique! lol
> Gypo



& guys wine about their 441s being too heavy for limbing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> & guys wine about their 441s being too heavy for limbing.



Lol, ya, and I wonder how far they would have to pack those saws? I bet they are all hard nose bars too, because tips would be too hard to come buy.
I'd rather be the wedge biotch! lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's the one I like.
Gypo


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Here's the one I like.
> Gypo



The saw is worth more than the house in the background. BTW points for having an ubersaw, points taken for wearing a pink head scarf. Some one, not me, should probably tell the guy he isn't very macho in the scarf.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 8, 2010)

That last one looks like he is pushing the saw???

Maybe it is running backwards.:hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The saw is worth more than the house in the background. BTW points for having an ubersaw, points taken for wearing a pink head scarf. Some one, not me, should probably tell the guy he isn't very macho in the scarf.



probably all the man has...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The saw is worth more than the house in the background. BTW points for having an ubersaw, points taken for wearing a pink head scarf. Some one, not me, should probably tell the guy he isn't very macho in the scarf.



It makes you think he was sponsored by someone in Europe, Asia or N.A., who bought him the saw in exchange for the lumber and necessities of life.
It just shows how little we know about the whole picture.
I think the pink scarf was his ole ladies dish towel. lol
Gypo
This white dude looks totally out of place! lol


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It makes you think he was sponsored by someone in Europe, Asia or N.A., who bought him the saw in exchange for the lumber and necessities of life.
> It just shows how little we know about the whole picture.
> I think the pink scarf was his ole ladies dish towel. lol
> Gypo
> This white dude looks totally out of place! lol



The safety gear makes that gringo look even more out of place.

It makes you wonder if you found a Stihl dealer in Brazil they'd have 2 saws in stock 070's and 090's.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol, ya and judging from the tree, I think he should have started his notch about where the tip is now, unless he was pulling it over.
Gypo
I wonder if this stump belongs to one of the pic previously posted? I think so.
Gypo


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I'll see if I can find the article. He was supposedly poaching timber, but I think he escaped with his life.
> 
> What do you make of this saw? Looks like he used it to clearcut 100 acres then he's gonna till it with the same saw!
> Gypo



broke the pull cord and now he has it rigged so he han push start it..


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Lol, ya and judging from the tree, I think he should have started his notch about where the tip is now, unless he was pulling it over.
> Gypo
> I wonder if this stump belongs to one of the pic previously posted? I think so.
> Gypo



thats the same tree of the fella that had his eyes winced. With the piece of bark still in the face. looks like it was a head leaner that he set it up then let her go from the back. Its not all pretty, but it looks like he did a good job at saving wood. 

I bet those little guys can really get the job done considering what they have to work with.....


----------



## landyboy (Mar 8, 2010)

7oaks said:


> How about this contra?



That looks like the kind of thing Germans bring along to mx gp`s over here in europe.Loads of noise. Gets a bit much when they start them up in the campsite a night when people are trying to sleep.


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It makes you think he was sponsored by someone in Europe, Asia or N.A., who bought him the saw in exchange for the lumber and necessities of life.
> It just shows how little we know about the whole picture.
> I think the pink scarf was his ole ladies dish towel. lol
> Gypo
> This white dude looks totally out of place! lol





You know the guy in the background is thinking," what a puss ", wearing that helmet!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 8, 2010)

7oaks said:


> How about this contra?



*I wonder if you can play Revely on it?*


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> *I wonder if you can play Revely on it?*



I bet they use that for a mosquito fogger.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome photos guys and a great thread Gypo.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> I bet they use that for a mosquito fogger.



That would work at 16:1 using 15/40 as mix. lol
Gypo


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> That would work at 16:1 using 15/40 as mix. lol
> Gypo



I bet they just pour oil in that cone. That would be a hell of a show.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Awesome photos guys and a great thread Gypo.



Thanks, it's been a riot looking for all the pictures. It makes me want to go there. Lots of possibilities, Congo, Ecuador, Columbia, Burma, Madagasgar, Indonesia, Amazon etc. 
I could bring saws that would make those Burmese Teak piss their roots and I could be the mang! And you guys could send me parts and I'll send back Zebrawood. lol


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> That would work at 16:1 using 15/40 as mix. lol
> Gypo



Gypo, what the hell is it for?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> Gypo, what the hell is it for?



I have no idea, shortly after 7oaks posted his pic I found the one I posted. This is the first time I've ever seen one. Mange or chainsaw57 would know I'll bet.
Wonder how much one would go for on Ebay? Lol
Gypo

This is another weird one, must be hydraulic.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 8, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> I bet they use that for a mosquito fogger.



Maybe they stick the horn in the water and use it to propel their boats.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> thats the same tree of the fella that had his eyes winced. With the piece of bark still in the face. looks like it was a head leaner that he set it up then let her go from the back. Its not all pretty, but it looks like he did a good job at saving wood.
> 
> I bet those little guys can really get the job done considering what they have to work with.....



Ya, he out smarted me and hogged out the centre out of the tree and just clipped the back. Great method for leaners. I think he may have intentionly left that plug in the undercut. My first thought was that he'd tear out down to the roots. He knew what he was doing with such a heavy saw.
Gypo


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

the fog horn Contra is on youtube. Some butt hole is at some kind of hippy fest or somthing making all kinds of racket. He is having a blast but no one else looks too pleased...


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> the fog horn Contra is on youtube. Some butt hole is at some kind of hippy fest or somthing making all kinds of racket. He is having a blast but no one else looks too pleased...



we need a link


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> You know the guy in the background is thinking," what a puss ", wearing that helmet!


 I don't think those guys betray what their thinking, but I bet you're right and I bet he was thinking El Gringo would be wearing the tree too! lol
Gypo


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I don't they those guys betray what their thinking, but I bet you're right and I bet he was thinking El Gringo would be wearing the tree too! lol
> Gypo



Gyp, I don't really get the first part of your post? Sorry not trying to be a smart azz.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> we need a link



thought i would have a hard time finding it but no..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M655CblgBGw


i guess its a moto race of some sort...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> Gyp, I don't really get the first part of your post? Sorry not trying to be a smart azz.



Sorry it was a typo, I since edited. I was meaning that the observer was pretty stonefaced and was probably laughing inside at PPE boy. lol
Gypo


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Sorry it was a typo, I since edited. I was meaning that the observer was pretty stonefaced and was probably laughing inside at PPE boy. lol
> Gypo



I gotcha! Your probably right!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> thought i would have a hard time finding it but no..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M655CblgBGw
> 
> ...



Ya, the crowd didn't look too impressed. He may have just as well jumped into his CJ5 and tore around the campsite.
But at a GTG, now that's a different story! lol
John


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 8, 2010)

landyboy said:


> That looks like the kind of thing Germans bring along to mx gp`s over here in europe.Loads of noise. Gets a bit much when they start them up in the campsite a night when people are trying to sleep.



The pic is from Germany so what is *mx gp`s*?


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Well at least we know what Troll does with his saws now! lol, sorry troll it slipped.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 8, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> Well at least we know what Troll does with his saws now! lol, sorry troll it slipped.



Ya, I think you're right, the Troll's been holding out on us and trying to keep all the fun to himself! lol
Maybe it's for calling in bull elk and buffalo.
Gypo


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Ya, I think you're right, the Troll's been holding out on us and trying to keep all the fun to himself! lol
> Maybe it's for calling in bull elk and buffalo.
> Gypo



That or for pissing off big moose!


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

I am pretty sure that I would dig the fog horn Contra if I was there, but I could make wayyyyyyyy more noise with my 250R with no silencer. Some 5th gear saud slinging while sitting on the handle bars grabs the crowd better than some old saw.. 
I was doing that in my back yard a while back, 4th gear in the powerband while i was sitting on the handle bars and WHOOSH, I went in the air and a 3 wheeler landed on me. the 3 wheeler decided to catch traction.......


----------



## billmartin (Mar 8, 2010)

[ i was sitting on the handle bars and WHOOSH, I went in the air and a 3 wheeler landed on me. the 3 wheeler decided to catch traction.......[/QUOTE]

LOL I hate it when that happens!!! A 250r would be quite loud if used in that fashion and fun too, till whoosh that is, those usually hurt a bit.

This is a great thread  Really neat to see these guys and what they will put up with\risk (like dude in cuffs) for work huh?


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

I should mention that its an ATC(trike). they are pretty WOOSHE happy. . .


----------



## sawbones (Mar 8, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I have no idea, shortly after 7oaks posted his pic I found the one I posted. This is the first time I've ever seen one. Mange or chainsaw57 would know I'll bet.
> Wonder how much one would go for on Ebay? Lol
> Gypo
> 
> This is another weird one, must be hydraulic.



I have 3 underwater saws, all are air powered. 2 are bar and chain and one is a Wright reciprocating .


----------



## jockeydeuce (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool thread!!!.....

I don't think I'm double posting these........


----------



## belgian (Mar 9, 2010)

7oaks said:


> The pic is from Germany so what is *mx gp`s*?



MX should be a class in the dirt bike competition imo. The GP stands for Grand Prix.



BTW. great pics in this thread. The Stihl 1106 series have probably cut more wood in their lifetime than most modern saws together.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 9, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I have no idea, shortly after 7oaks posted his pic I found the one I posted. This is the first time I've ever seen one. Mange or chainsaw57 would know I'll bet.
> Wonder how much one would go for on Ebay? Lol
> Gypo
> 
> This is another weird one, must be hydraulic.



I want that job. You could get so god damned drunk that you would come close to drowning. but you would still be working!!!! YES


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 9, 2010)

belgian said:


> MX should be a class in the dirt bike competition imo. The GP stands for Grand Prix.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. great pics in this thread. The Stihl 1106 series have probably cut more wood in their lifetime than most modern saws together.



Thanks for the explanation my European buddy. So they just use these things as obnoxious noise makers whilst gettiing drunk? Goes to show you how many contras there are in Europe when they can be used for this kind of toy.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 10, 2010)

One more:






:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

7oaks said:


> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool plate. Here's another one.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

One of the last 090's in Canada.
Gypo


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## MnSam (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at the arms on that dude, a sure sign he runs that big saw often.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)

Bet these guys wish they had some 090's

http://www.nativetreesociety.org/historic/big_tree_logging_photos.htm


----------



## logging22 (Mar 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Bet these guys wish they had some 090's
> 
> http://www.nativetreesociety.org/historic/big_tree_logging_photos.htm



Good stuff SS. Thanks.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



Now that one is hilarious!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

7oaks said:


> Now that one is hilarious!



Lol, it must have been a cold start race.
Gypo


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Lol, it must have been a cold start race.
> Gypo


The guy on the right must have cheated.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> The guy on the right must have cheated.



Or got his saw started first. lol
John


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 10, 2010)

All the same colored coveralls, all the same hard hats LOL but I do love their log dogs. Haven't seen those in use for some time.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

7oaks said:


> All the same colored coveralls, all the same hard hats LOL but I do love their log dogs. Haven't seen those in use for some time.



I wonder why they were cutting stovewood as opposed to cookies? I bet they all rocked out on the pavement. Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



Wolfgang obviously did'nt know the science and fine art of noodling, otherwise he could have made that Contra look a bit more impressive had he turned that block on it's side. Lol
Gypo


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Wolfgang obviously did'nt know the science and fine art of noodling, otherwise he could have made that Contra look a bit more impressive had he turned that block on it's side. Lol
> Gypo


That's what i was thinkin when i posted it, Why is he cuttin it that way, Guess he likes the fine dust.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That's what i was thinkin when i posted it, Why is he cuttin it that way, Guess he likes the fine dust.



I think it was just an amateur GTG. They needed us there to show off. Lol
Gypo


----------



## Ljute (Mar 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> ...
> What do you make of this saw? Looks like he used it to clearcut 100 acres then he's gonna till it with the same saw!
> Gypo



Two-cycle porcupine.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Thanks, it's been a riot looking for all the pictures. It makes me want to go there. Lots of possibilities, Congo, Ecuador, Columbia, Burma, Madagasgar, Indonesia, Amazon etc.
> I could bring saws that would make those Burmese Teak piss their roots and I could be the mang! And you guys could send me parts and I'll send back Zebrawood. lol



Doesn't everyone cut in flip-flops? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)

If this guy ain't dead yet, He is lucky

<object style='width:470px;height:285px;' width='470' height='285'><param name='movie' value='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/3227092'></param><param name='AllowFullscreen' value='true'></param><param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='always'></param><embed src='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/3227092' width='470' height='285' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true'></embed></object><br/><a href='http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3227092/STIHL_CONTRA_1106' title='STIHL CONTRA 1106 - MyVideo'>STIHL CONTRA 1106 - MyVideo</a>


----------



## Ljute (Mar 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> If this guy ain't dead yet, He is lucky



Where's a kickback when you need one?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)

These guys just don't know how to noodle.

<object style='width:470px;height:285px;' width='470' height='285'><param name='movie' value='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/6229488'></param><param name='AllowFullscreen' value='true'></param><param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='always'></param><embed src='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/6229488' width='470' height='285' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true'></embed></object><br/><a href='http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6229488/Stihl_Contra_1106_1_Probelauf' title='Stihl Contra 1106 - 1. Probelauf - MyVideo'>Stihl Contra 1106 - 1. Probelauf - MyVideo</a>


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)

Proof that chaps won't stop a contra

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OO1fJ4Ll_74&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OO1fJ4Ll_74&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 10, 2010)

Contra bottle opener

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ioAKN3zi54&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ioAKN3zi54&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Cool plate. Here's another one.
> Gypo
> ....



Sure it is cool - but the statement on the plate is a blatant lie in many peoples opinions! 

"The first chainsaw" question is mostly a question of how you define a chainsaw - but Stihl doesn't even qualify as a candidate! :censored:

Not that I really care!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it is cool - but the statement on the plate is a blatant lie in many peoples opinions!
> 
> "The first chainsaw" question is mostly a question of how you define a chainsaw - but Stihl doesn't even qualify as a candidate! :censored:
> 
> Not that I really care!



Give em ####e Sawtroll, I won't argue with you. You know more about saws than I do. Looks like Andreas was shmokin pot. Lol
John


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> If this guy ain't dead yet, He is lucky
> 
> <object style='width:470px;height:285px;' width='470' height='285'><param name='movie' value='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/3227092'></param><param name='AllowFullscreen' value='true'></param><param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='always'></param><embed src='http://www.myvideo.de/movie/3227092' width='470' height='285' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true'></embed></object><br/><a href='http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3227092/STIHL_CONTRA_1106' title='STIHL CONTRA 1106 - MyVideo'>STIHL CONTRA 1106 - MyVideo</a>





Ljute said:


> Where's a kickback when you need one?



It wasent that bad yall..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 11, 2010)

056 kid said:


> It wasent that bad yall..



It didn't seem that bad to me either, but I wonder why he was butchering up that nice log. 
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 11, 2010)

056 kid said:


> It wasent that bad yall..



He looked like he used the saw with authority and the butt log looked like veneer. How would he have made out on American Idol? Would Elen Degenerese given him the thumbs up?
Gypo


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It didn't seem that bad to me either, but I wonder why he was butchering up that nice log.
> Gypo



I have a feeling that there is a crotch involved.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> How would he have made out on American Idol? Would Elen Degenerese given him the thumbs up?
> Gypo



LOL!!

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It didn't seem that bad to me either, but I wonder why he was butchering up that nice log.
> Gypo



You'd cry if you seen the logs that Res. Tree guys slice and dice or chip on a daily basis.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 11, 2010)

056 kid said:


> It wasent that bad yall..





Yukonsawman said:


> It didn't seem that bad to me either, but I wonder why he was butchering up that nice log.
> Gypo


It was mainly at the beginning when he let the top handle go and put both of them on the rear handle. made me kinda cringe a little thinkin what would have happened if he hit something. Especially not wearing any protective equipment.


----------



## landyboy (Mar 11, 2010)

7oaks said:


> The pic is from Germany so what is *mx gp`s*?



Motocross grand prix.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 11, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> It was mainly at the beginning when he let the top handle go and put both of them on the rear handle. made me kinda cringe a little thinkin what would have happened if he hit something. Especially not wearing any protective equipment.



Ya, I missed that. That's a plain dumb move, especially standing directly behind the saw.
There is no cause to one hand a saw unless you're standing well to the left and the saw is deep into an established kerf, even then, it's just a perfunctory move.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 11, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Looks like he needs a spark plug before he tills anything. I wonder if he is trying to make a debarker.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



It's actually a pretty scary picture. On the negative side, it makes me wonder how many people were killed with it. That's an awfull thought.
John


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe some of those logs ended up here. Looks like enough wood for one Sunday edition of the New York Times...


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it is cool - but the statement on the plate is a blatant lie in many peoples opinions!
> 
> "The first chainsaw" question is mostly a question of how you define a chainsaw - but Stihl doesn't even qualify as a candidate! :censored:
> 
> Not that I really care!



Not only that, but I was under the impression that the Pioneer HA was the first direct-drive saw? At any rate I have an RA from 1957 that is direct drive and predates the Contra.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 12, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It's actually a pretty scary picture. On the negative side, it makes me wonder how many people were killed with it. That's an awfull thought.
> John





I did think of that; other parts of the world have a pretty grim value level of life and torture is the norm. 

Kind of like that one picture early in the thread, really looks like that guy is about to lose his head to that saw.



Mr. HE


----------



## edisto (Mar 12, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The saw is worth more than the house in the background. BTW points for having an ubersaw, points taken for wearing a pink head scarf. Some one, not me, should probably tell the guy he isn't very macho in the scarf.



When you start milling freehand in bare feet, you can make fun of his pink scarf.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 17, 2010)

Just found this:

Illegal logging in Ghana

New YouTube mechanics baffle me. No matter. It's an interesting vid. Note the freehand slabbing toward the end, and the AMAZING drop of whatever that thing was with the crazy fluted butt.


----------



## ckelp (Apr 17, 2010)

i don't think i have big enough balls to run an 090 while whereing flip flops

just a rumor but i herd that sthil still makes the 090 now the quston is where do i have to go to get me one


----------



## timber_horse (Apr 17, 2010)

You can at least get the 070 in Mexico: http://www.stihl.com.mx/stihl-mx/descripcionProductoInd.php?ref=20&submit=Mostrar+el+modelo

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## logging22 (Apr 18, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Just found this:
> 
> Illegal logging in Ghana
> 
> New YouTube mechanics baffle me. No matter. It's an interesting vid. Note the freehand slabbing toward the end, and the AMAZING drop of whatever that thing was with the crazy fluted butt.



A wicked tree. Anybody know what its called? I want one!!


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 18, 2010)

Running chainsaws and drinking brew out of bottles. Just like a good PNW GTG!!!


Mr. HE


----------



## ckelp (Apr 18, 2010)

humm i may to have a new 070 or 076 in the future i bet they cost about $500-$700us


----------



## Monkeypetting (Apr 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Or the EPA emmision Nazi's. Lol



Plus he is very sleepy


----------



## Monkeypetting (Apr 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I guess they don't have bar wrenches in Africa. Lol
> Gypo



What that "cracker" talking about?


----------



## Monkeypetting (Apr 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> They don't seem to like air filtres in Indonesia.
> John



That is a Stihl aftermarket "high volume air filter" upgrade, it is available from Lowes for $19.99


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

How about some racin

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ages?q=stihl+090&hl=en&tbo=1&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

Now that's a noodlin


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a big cant


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

How about some 090 parts


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

Not an 090 but.............


----------



## logging22 (Apr 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Not an 090 but.............



WOW!!! Nice.........saw.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

It said 070 but wth......


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Apr 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> How about some 090 parts



Those parts have already been purchased and used! LOL
Some went to mid-Ohio, PA, NY, FL, MN, MI, And I think he lives in OR


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kYhh_i5wc2o&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kYhh_i5wc2o&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

What is this guy fooling with on the side. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/In57Wx1jxbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/In57Wx1jxbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## logging22 (Apr 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> What is this guy fooling with on the side.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/In57Wx1jxbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/In57Wx1jxbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Manual oiler?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

Found this lookin, not a stihl but an eye opener for sure.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_PC85-tcKC0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_PC85-tcKC0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Manual oiler?


Dunno, Be a bad design where you had to take a hand off to get to the other side.


----------



## logging22 (Apr 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Dunno, Be a bad design where you had to take a hand off to get to the other side.



Could still use right thumb. Wouldnt have to take hand off top handle.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Could still use right thumb. Wouldnt have to take hand off top handle.


Probably so, He kinda looks like he's scared of the saw. He also looks like he's pushing hard on it. Must have a dull chain.


----------



## logging22 (Apr 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Probably so, He kinda looks like he's scared of the saw. He also looks like he's pushing hard on it. Must have a dull chain.



Yup.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Apr 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> What is this guy fooling with on the side.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/In57Wx1jxbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/In57Wx1jxbU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



This just sold on ebay for $1625 the video was in Alliance Ohio.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> This just sold on ebay for $1625 the video was in Alliance Ohio.


Hope the next guy that gets it sharpens the chain or puts it in a museum.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2www1fN4qsk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2www1fN4qsk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hITeOQPZeRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hITeOQPZeRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

Little bar

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xl4vulgEg18&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xl4vulgEg18&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll take it

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SUOSJVEa7w8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SUOSJVEa7w8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hITeOQPZeRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hITeOQPZeRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



That was painfull to watch Tree Freak. Can you imagine the show if he was running a 24" B and C? Tobaggans anyone?
Gypo


----------



## olyman (Apr 19, 2010)

ms290 said:


> yep. we need to :censored: can the EPA so we can get our saws back.



tho old--1000% right--


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 19, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> That was painfull to watch Tree Freak. Can you imagine the show if he was running a 24" B and C? Tobaggans anyone?
> Gypo


Yeah, He was kinda hangin up a lot, Figure any guy that would try to camo his saw is cuttin illegaly somewhere. Don't know how i got the name tree freak under the user name unless it happens at 10,000 post.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)

Bet these guys wished they had an 090


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## ckelp (Apr 23, 2010)

it's just a redwood that's ficken 26' in dia.
down the street form me in a redwood forest theres stumps there from the turn of the century that are 15-18' in dia. now it's all 2nd growth forest


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)

Mosquito fogger, Check out the back handle.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/plA28W-9vUU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/plA28W-9vUU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkTrBfc_76A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkTrBfc_76A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)

Randy will like this one

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0V4SSWr_uk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0V4SSWr_uk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)

Another dull chain

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r6b_QnOq4fk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r6b_QnOq4fk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWQevv2VRY8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWQevv2VRY8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 24, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Mosquito fogger, Check out the back handle.



I'll bet that guy has a few severed heads in his cabinet freezer...


----------



## sawbones (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## sawbones (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## sawbones (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## sawbones (Apr 24, 2010)

these are pics from a circa 69 to 71 Stihl calendar


----------



## little possum (Apr 24, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Randy will like this one
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0V4SSWr_uk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0V4SSWr_uk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



That looks like Stinky and his Sp125c


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 24, 2010)

little possum said:


> That looks like Stinky and his Sp125c



Could've been.


----------



## vanderlei (Sep 12, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> The safety gear makes that gringo look even more out of place.
> 
> It makes you wonder if you found a Stihl dealer in Brazil they'd have 2 saws in stock 070's and 090's.


 
until last year, there were still 051 and 08S at a store in Sao Paulo!


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 13, 2011)

This is about the tenth time I've looked at all the posts in this thread. I think it deserves its own forum!


----------



## treeoperations (Sep 13, 2011)

ckelp said:


> i don't think i have big enough balls to run an 090 while whereing flip flops
> 
> just a rumor but i herd that sthil still makes the 090 now the quston is where do i have to go to get me one


 
I seen a year or so back a brand spanking 090 av in a stihl shop here in New Zealand, it had a $ 4000 + price tag on its handle


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 12, 2012)

Some of the newbies Need to see this


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 12, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Some of the newbies Need to see this



Agreed.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 12, 2012)

2dogs said:


> This is about the tenth time I've looked at all the posts in this thread. I think it deserves its own forum!





I just read through it again since it got bumped. I knew what pictures would be on the next page before I clicked on it.




Mr. HE


----------



## young (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WXVO0pxn-Kk]http://youtu.be/WXVO0pxn-Kk[/video]

goto the 4min mark.


----------



## sawbones (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## sawbones (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## sawbones (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## sawbones (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cpr (Mar 12, 2012)

sawbones said:


>



Eh... looks like a Komet in a 090?


----------



## imagineero (Mar 14, 2012)

sawbones said:


>



Not much need for the muffs, gloves and glasses in this pic. I don't see any chips flying.

Shaun


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just thought I would bump.


----------



## tilenick (Jul 16, 2012)

great thread, lots of beauties.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Oct 23, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> Bet these guys wished they had an 090


 awesome pic!!!!! great thread


----------



## JonnyStihl (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 16, 2014)

056 kid said:


> thats the same tree of the fella that had his eyes winced. With the piece of bark still in the face. looks like it was a head leaner that he set it up then let her go from the back. Its not all pretty, but it looks like he did a good job at saving wood.
> 
> I bet those little guys can really get the job done considering what they have to work with.....



Judging by the stump color and wood, it could be a Tower tree(_Schizolobium parahyba_). For a trunk that size the tree will definitely be more than 120ft or more and like you said it could be leaning.
But why did he leave that plug in the undercut ? Hmm weird


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 17, 2014)

Not a picture, but a cool video...


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 17, 2014)

SS Sniper said:


> Not a picture, but a cool video...



That's how milling are done in the forest in my region. Another similiar video Proses Membelah Kayu Balak Guna Chainsaw (Part 2 of 3) - YouTube


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally figured out how to sign in on a smart phone. Found a dozen good 090 bars on my doorstep the other day but no 090. Still looking for one though.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Finally figured out how to sign in on a smart phone. Found a dozen good 090 bars on my doorstep the other day but no 090. Still looking for one though.



You are too far away for me to drop one on your doorstep!!


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 21, 2014)

more milling
BTW Stihl 070 is still available here new /gg


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 21, 2014)

Robin Wood said:


> BTW Stihl 070 is still available here new /gg


How much do they run?


----------



## watsonr (Aug 21, 2014)

after watching that video... wonder how many kick-backs they experience in a day?


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 21, 2014)

watsonr said:


> after watching that video... wonder how many kick-backs they experience in a day?


If he's keeping pressure down with his left hand, and the chain's not too aggressive, it probably wouldn't be too bad.
I'd like to know as well


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 22, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> How much do they run?



My dealer sells at MYR 3,500 w/36" (USD 1,100~1,200 i guess). I find that Stihl MS660 and most models are cheaper over here after conversion(USD).



watsonr said:


> after watching that video... wonder how many kick-backs they experience in a day?



Folks over here dont know what is a kick-back, they just don't use the upper tip of the bar.
BTW Stihl 070 NEVER kicks back


----------



## nbouley010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Finally got through the thread after 2 days of putzing. Interesting to see some big ole beat ta hell saws getting put to use for a living. Goes ta show you don't need big shiny new saws to cut stuff. Good to know for the poor bastards like me


----------



## SEAM (Aug 23, 2014)

The worst-looking Contra I've seen so far, but it runs... came like this 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry that a lot of the pics are gone, let's start again.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## imagineero (Dec 16, 2014)

RandyMac said:


>



I see what you did there....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## broman78 (Dec 16, 2014)

Forget the gym when you have an 090, just slinging that stihlbis enough. They also aren't eating our diet.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 16, 2014)

Comparing those saw operators to pics of guys at US GTGs, we are some fat SOBs, aren't we?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2014)

computeruser said:


> Comparing those saw operators to pics of guys at US GTGs, we are some fat SOBs, aren't we?




Exactly. See if you can find any fat guys in this video....


----------



## watsonr (Dec 16, 2014)

plenty of fat saws... those were the days!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 16, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Exactly. See if you can find any fat guys in this video....




No walk in the park!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 16, 2014)

The fat guys are in the shovels


----------



## old-cat (Dec 16, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Exactly. See if you can find any fat guys in this video....



That right there makes me feel like a SPOILED brat!! Thanks Bob. Show us more!


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 16, 2014)

Now that is hard work dragging those saws around up and over the logs on that terrain.


----------



## rmihalek (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## rmihalek (Dec 16, 2014)

They finally found a scrench!


----------



## rmihalek (Dec 16, 2014)

It's all fun and games once the logs are on the landing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol.


rmihalek said:


> It's all fun and games once the logs are on the landing.


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 16, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Sorry that a lot of the pics are gone, let's start again.View attachment 387052


thats coconut palm felled for lumber, seems like in Indonesia.
Trust me guys using 070/090 all day long is not a good thing, i've seen veteran loggers with arthritis/parkinson/spur bones and all kind of joint/bone ailments.
These guys look healthy and fit, once they grow old i guess they will fall apart just like their saws


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 16, 2014)

rmihalek said:


> It's all fun and games once the logs are on the landing.



could be Brazil near Amazon, illegal loggers being chased and whipped by villagers.
Sick of illegal loggings, i remember reading this article somewhere though.
*Note his hands are tied behind him and stripped to his underpants


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 16, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 387274
> Lol.



Thats Sarawak a state in my country, the most corrupted state in this region.
The minister is a hardcore deforestation king, he pretty much is responsible for the 99% of illegal logging and legal logging going on there.
The picture shows native indigenous people are getting pushed around by logging activities, loss of food source and shelter.
Alot things going in 3rd world countries, mostly corruption and daylight robbery.


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 16, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Exactly. See if you can find any fat guys in this video....



That terrain logging, cat skidding with choker guy.
Man this is the best logging video so far


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 17, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Exactly. See if you can find any fat guys in this video....



A couple times in that video it appeared that the saws were being packed with a strap over the shoulder or something on the belt. Can you comment on that?


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 17, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> A couple times in that video it appeared that the saws were being packed with a strap over the shoulder or something on the belt. Can you comment on that?


I wouldn't be surprised, those old high cc saws are ridiculously heavy !
I remember my dealer said stihl 070 w/32" weighs 13 kg approx. 28.6 pounds i guess, virgin forest loggers usually pack this setup.
Occasionally some go with 42" or 36", and i've heard stories from a old timer there was once they had to weld 3 bars together to get the job done.
I wonder what kind of tree and how big it was...anyway a log truck in Malaysia on the way to saw mill


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Gologit (Dec 17, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> A couple times in that video it appeared that the saws were being packed with a strap over the shoulder or something on the belt. Can you comment on that?



I didn't see that. I don't remember anybody in the woods carrying their saw like you describe. If you slipped on that steep ground and rolled down the hill you'd want to be able to throw that saw away from you, not have it beating the crap out of you while you went ass-over-teakettle.


----------



## Brettl (Dec 17, 2014)

Awesome thread Gypo. I cut firewood and enjoy these pictures and videos but it is a shame to see all the deforestation. I'm no tree hugger though, societies use a lot of wood. Cool pics and videos everyone.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 18, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I didn't see that. I don't remember anybody in the woods carrying their saw like you describe. If you slipped on that steep ground and rolled down the hill you'd want to be able to throw that saw away from you, not have it beating the crap out of you while you went ass-over-teakettle.


1:22 and 2:04 in the video. Never seen anything like it and I was curious. I packed my saw in the typical bar over the shoulder method. If I fell, I tossed my saw as you said.


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 18, 2014)

Not something unusual, but as Gologit said if the terrain is bad it certainly is unsafe.




Here's 1 with bicycle or motorcycle tube as a sling


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)

Robin, is there still a lot of wood there? Those black guys , can they put a dent in it anymore than us mainly white guys here in North America?
It would be cool to meet some of those black dudes and exchange notes.
It's all about forest mangement, if you want carrots, you have to weed your garden.


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 18, 2014)

Virgin forest probably 20~30% , they have moved on to Papua New Guinea.
Apparently the new logging haven, but personally i don't think the forest in South East Asia+Africa+Amazon is enough to support earth.
The rate tree's are being logged is really worrying, and forestry management is non-existent i would say in 3rd world country.

If you are talking about felling techniques, saw control and etc i reckon you guys are definitely ahead.
These people have evolved to handle heavy saws, rough terrain and free-hand milling, i'll give them that.

Exactly totally agree with you on that, they don't replant like you guys do.
Clear-cut forest becomes plantation/agricultural land, hardly any second growth forest.
Besides rain forest tree doesn't really recover like Cedar, Redwood, Spruce or any other species you guys have on the other end.
Wait till other invasive useless species enters the forest and you have forest of crappy good for nothing trees few years down the road


----------



## Gologit (Dec 18, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> 1:22 and 2:04 in the video. Never seen anything like it and I was curious. I packed my saw in the typical bar over the shoulder method. If I fell, I tossed my saw as you said.



Maybe my eyes are going bad but it looked like his shoulder pad had slipped back on his suspenders. The home made ones do that sometimes. It also looked like he was carrying the saw with his hand right where the dawgs would be. On some of the older and heavier saws that was a good balance point if you weren't going very far. Otherwise, the saw gets carried on the shoulder like you said.


----------



## belgian (Dec 20, 2014)

Actually, I sold several second hand 070's to black guys living in Belgium, who are sending these saws to relatives in Congo. They really love these saws, as evidenced by the pics in this thread.


----------



## Podaltura (Dec 20, 2014)

You can buy the 070-Ms 720 in Philippines:

http://www.dmi.com.ph/stihl/index.php/products/stihl-products/chain-saws/professional-chain-saw/15


----------



## Podaltura (Dec 20, 2014)

"Equipped with the New Duromatic E guide bar (approximately 8% thicker) for less vibration"


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 20, 2014)

8% is nothing given how it vibrates, AV handle will take care of that.
Speaking of AV, does anybody here has 070/090 AV handles to spare ?
I really need one, i cant take the vibrations seriously it will make your limbs numb


----------



## Robin Wood (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Nitroman (Apr 1, 2015)

jockeydeuce said:


> Cool thread!!!.....
> 
> I don't think I'm double posting these........



I cannot get over the size of this guys forearms and wrists. This cat is stone hard.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 1, 2015)

Big Wood!


----------



## SS Sniper (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> I cannot get over the size of this guys forearms and wrists. This cat is stone hard.


I'll say...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 1, 2015)

Good way to work off the winter fat. Lol


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 1, 2015)

If you didn't get flattened by a coronary first! 110* F, 100% humidity, 35 pound saw screaming at you every day, trying to take bites out of you 4-5 times a day, a boss screaming at you that he has 10 guys who want your job, snakes, ants, bugs and plants that are trying to bite, sting or otherwise kill you...yeah, you'd be a hard mo-fo fer sure.


----------



## towingace (Apr 1, 2015)

JonnyStihl said:


> Happy New Year!


Same to you Jonny!


----------



## SS Sniper (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> If you didn't get flattened by a coronary first! 110* F, 100% humidity, 35 pound saw screaming at you every day, trying to take bites out of you 4-5 times a day, a boss screaming at you that he has 10 guys who want your job, snakes, ants, bugs and plants that are trying to bite, sting or otherwise kill you...yeah, you'd be a hard mo-fo fer sure.


I'd imagine with all that smoke around the bugs wouldn't bother you too much?
At least here they don't


----------



## Robin Wood (Apr 1, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Big Wood!View attachment 416185



sneaky guy i saw what he did there lol


----------



## Robin Wood (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Robin Wood (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Robin Wood (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Robin Wood (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 1, 2015)

Robin Wood said:


> View attachment 416149
> 
> ]



Slept under a tree like that more than a few times. Roots stick up so you can't see the guy asleep next to you.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skipster (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey Master Obi Wan,is my light sabre big enough?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## olyman (Mar 21, 2016)

treeoperations said:


> I seen a year or so back a brand spanking 090 av in a stihl shop here in New Zealand, it had a $ 4000 + price tag on its handle


tho old,,good God amighty!!!


----------



## Robin Wood (Mar 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 493485


so many 070's maybe all of 'em are, could be some logging companies shed
im guessing south america or even africa


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2016)

Robin Wood said:


> so many 070's maybe all of 'em are, could be some logging companies shed
> im guessing south america or even africa


It would appear that the saws were confiscated from illegal rainforest logging operations.
Alot of them look pretty busted up.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> It would appear that the saws were confiscated from illegal rainforest logging operations.
> Alot of them look pretty busted up.



Many times the confiscated saws are piled up and a dozer or excavator runs over them til hardly reconcilable, those ones got off lucky. Looks like they might have seen some fire or smoke.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Many times the confiscated saws are piled up and a dozer or excavator runs over them til hardly reconcilable, those ones got off lucky. Looks like they might have seen some fire or smoke.


Maybe those saws weren't registered and therefore confiscated. Lol
I was thinking they looked dusty due to being in an open truck driving down a dusty road.
Have you registered your saws yet Jerry under the new chainsaw registry that the liberals just implimented?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2016)

Eco Warriors!


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 493745
> Eco Warriors!View attachment 493743
> View attachment 493744


when we going down there,, to buy all them OLD ANCIENT 090's???


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2016)

1256 “lethal” chainsaws, 35,000 unsafe phone chargers, 400 tool sets and laser pens unfit for consumer use are amongst some of the products being destroyed following successful interventions at Felixstowe Port by Suffolk Trading Standards.



The products, shipped by three separate importers, were successfully intercepted as the containers were selected for examination because of their potential to cause serious injury. Following testing the danger was highlighted and the goods were detained with parts earmarked for destruction and recycling. The chainsaws were found to be missing some necessary parts for safe use. Although laser pens are not illegal in the UK these are deemed too powerful for non-professional use and therefore not appropriate for their destination.

This work highlights findings released by the National Trading Standards Board (NTSB) last week on surveillance and inspections at UK ports and borders. The report concludes that an estimated £1.11 million unsafe goods were prevented from entering the consumer market.

In 2012, 3.75 million consignments or 42% of UK container traffic came through Felixstowe, making it one of the largest points of entry in the UK. Most unsafe products that arrive at this port are toys, electrical appliances, smoke alarms, LED lights, chainsaws and dental equipment. Currently, of the goods being sampled, 78% are identified as unsafe


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> 1256 “lethal” chainsaws, 35,000 unsafe phone chargers, 400 tool sets and laser pens unfit for consumer use are amongst some of the products being destroyed following successful interventions at Felixstowe Port by Suffolk Trading Standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No wonder why China has ramped down manufacturing lately....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Maybe those saws weren't registered and therefore confiscated. Lol
> I was thinking they looked dusty due to being in an open truck driving down a dusty road.
> Have you registered your saws yet Jerry under the new chainsaw registry that the liberals just implimented?



Just like the gun registry..eh!


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> 1256 “lethal” chainsaws, 35,000 unsafe phone chargers, 400 tool sets and laser pens unfit for consumer use are amongst some of the products being destroyed following successful interventions at Felixstowe Port by Suffolk Trading Standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some more brain dead gov filth.........


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 22, 2016)

Cool thread from back a ways Gypo, this newb appreciates very much! May not be traditional North America style but loggin none the less. No matter if you're tall, short, black, white, make, female (cuz I have seen pictures of lumber jills in Alaska packin 076's and 090's) those are MEN swingin those saws around everyday! I definitely wouldn't wanna be the pigmy trying to steal a grub off their dinner plate. ........whoa buddy......be thumpin knowledge knots up on ya fore you even knew what was a hattnin'!!


----------



## Robin Wood (Mar 22, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 493745
> Eco Warriors!View attachment 493743
> View attachment 493744


now we know why 070's are still being made
look at them, appears somewhat useable with some minor repairs
probably the most reliable and indestructible saw ever built
i cant think of any saw that has gone through 50+years production run


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 23, 2016)

It really amazes me that the 070/090 is so revered, cause it is such a dog out of the box. Maybe cause they can take lots of abuse and parts are so widely available.
Irregardless, moving forward, and having said that, it's sad to see so many saws bight the dust. If they only knew that the saws are worth more than they get for timber they poach.
What has more value, a white rhino horn or a 13' dia Buremese Teak?
Forgive these butchers, for they know not what they do.
Hypocracy, money and lack of forest management plans come to mind.
Trees are glorified blades of grass, and we can't stop vegetated matter from growing.
If there isn't enough to go around for all of us, we need to reduce the population of the world.


----------



## skipster (Mar 23, 2016)

Man,if you think the aircleaner on your 090 clogs up when cutting tropical hardwoods,wait until you start trying to reduce the worlds population with it....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 23, 2016)

skipster said:


> Man,if you think the aircleaner on your 090 clogs up when cutting tropical hardwoods,wait until you start trying to reduce the worlds population with it....


Studies have shown that there are 2.7 million times more trees on earth than there are peoples.
So what that means, is that we are still in good shape.
Don't ask me for a link to this supposed study, I thought it all up by mine ownself.
It's all good.
John


----------



## olyman (Mar 23, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> It really amazes me that the 070/090 is so revered, cause it is such a dog out of the box. Maybe cause they can take lots of abuse and parts are so widely available.
> Irregardless, moving forward, and having said that, it's sad to see so many saws bight the dust. If they only knew that the saws are worth more than they get for timber they poach.
> What has more value, a white rhino horn or a 13' dia Buremese Teak?
> Forgive these butchers, for they know not what they do.
> ...


no,,reduce the population of brain dead filth..........you gots tooo many up there,starting with your brain dead elpresidente,,and down here,,with all the demoncraps,,and unititled filth......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 23, 2016)

olyman said:


> no,,reduce the population of brain dead filth..........you gots tooo many up there,starting with your brain dead elpresidente,,and down here,,with all the demoncraps,,and unititled filth......



Take it easy OLY and get yourself a really big shop vac, suck up some of that filth.


----------



## olyman (Mar 23, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take it easy OLY and get yourself a really big shop vac, suck up some of that filth.


a street shop vac,,wouldn't be big enough,,in the big cities,,that are mostly demoncraps strongholds...and full of UNentitled filth...take it easy??? that's the problem with many americans,,they have laid back toooooo long..


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 23, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> 1256 “lethal” chainsaws, 35,000 unsafe phone chargers, 400 tool sets and laser pens unfit for consumer use are amongst some of the products being destroyed following successful interventions at Felixstowe Port by Suffolk Trading Standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. Bunch of chicom s#!+ that won't get over here


----------



## olyman (Mar 23, 2016)

joe25DA said:


> Good. Bunch of chicom s#!+ that won't get over here


just remember,,there are SOME real good copys,,that are well made,,and last.. was talking to a guy yesterday,,that has one of the good ones...........now trying to figure out which are good,,might be fun!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 23, 2016)

olyman said:


> a street shop vac,,wouldn't be big enough,,in the big cities,,that are mostly demoncraps strongholds...and full of UNentitled filth...take it easy??? that's the problem with many americans,,they have laid back toooooo long..



I am thinking about your blood pressure, don`t bring on a heart attack. Yes a street sweeper is needed!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 24, 2016)

olyman said:


> a street shop vac,,wouldn't be big enough,,in the big cities,,that are mostly demoncraps strongholds...and full of UNentitled filth...take it easy??? that's the problem with many americans,,they have laid back toooooo long..


Olyman, it's all about entitlement & priveledge. How does one get upon the gravy train?
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bwildered (Mar 24, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 494136


I'm seein a similarity of the wrapped rear handles from the previous pic, a bit like after then before.
Fanski


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 24, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 494136



Somebody got some money tied up right there!


----------



## olyman (Mar 24, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Olyman, it's all about entitlement & priveledge. How does one get upon the gravy train?
> John


don't know.. like you,, have worked for a living since about 13...guess I aint qualified enough to fit the ranks of the worthless......


----------



## olyman (Mar 24, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am thinking about your blood pressure, don`t bring on a heart attack. Yes a street sweeper is needed!


never have had a bp problem,,and still don't at muh age!!


----------



## ferris076 (Jun 4, 2016)

WE will see more pics


----------



## Robin Wood (Jun 4, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> View attachment 494136


this has to be somewhere in my region
that cloth/rubber wrap around the rear handle is common thing
when doing free hand milling they usually wrap both handles
to dampen the immense vibration


----------



## Robin Wood (Jun 5, 2016)

seems like all of it are non av 070
high chances from somewhere here
gives you an insight how loggers here roll
lol


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## wde_1978 (Aug 5, 2016)

While browsing through this thread many things came to mind, but one thought repeated itself constantly - "These guys won't complain about 1/2 an lbs of saw weight difference!"

Second one would be - "Dealer support? Never heard of it!"

Amazing and kinda frightening images and videos.


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 5, 2016)

they can be heavy for untrained fallers
fallers here say if its your 1st day operating an 070 or contra for a whole day you'll likely get fever hahaha

parts are abundant here, every dealer can order parts. i can go to my dealers shop with a broken 070 handle and get away with free used handle, thats how easy to come by parts
fallers in deep jungle carry bunch of spare parts
this model is so simple and straight forward they can be repaired in the forest by the fallers themself


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 6, 2016)

Robin Wood said:


> View attachment 517785



i wonder if they think the air filters a restriction or something? or maybe they think it's easier to keep the intake flowing if there ain't a filter to get plugged up? lol


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 6, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i wonder if they think the air filters a restriction or something? or maybe they think it's easier to keep the intake flowing if there ain't a filter to get plugged up? lol



hahaha IKR, but technically speaking those mesh type filter can be PITA
its hard to clean and its gets plugged pretty quick
070 p&c are somewhat forgiving in terms of running without air filter
but of course its no brainer that wear is accelerated if its being run without filter
i'd rather have automotive like air cleaner or better still the hd type


----------



## altair (Aug 6, 2016)

I may have posted this before, this thread seems damaged as in a lot of posts are not showing...anyways here it is again in the Phils.


----------



## olyman (Aug 7, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am thinking about your blood pressure, don`t bring on a heart attack. Yes a street sweeper is needed!


my blood pressure hasn't moved on 50 yrs!!! things don't come across right on the net....I just dont like jerks of this forum..............esp certain EX mods.........


----------



## Robin Wood (Aug 23, 2016)

i hope im not double posting


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## skipster (Jan 6, 2017)

great pics! really like them,whereabouts is this?


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 6, 2017)

skipster said:


> great pics! really like them,whereabouts is this?


Jerry beranek and his crew early 80s can't remember exactly where those where taken. There's a few books written about them.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 6, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Jerry network and his crew early 80s can't remember exactly where those where taken. There's a few books written about them.



Maybe look up Gerald Beranek, hope I spelled that right, close enough likely.
Good chance it is around Cazadero county Cali.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 6, 2017)

the most manliest starter grip.... a piece of wood !


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 7, 2017)

Great thread! Subscribed.


----------



## Biigg50 (Jan 7, 2017)

Not my saw, just came across it on Craig's list.

http://redding.craigslist.org/grd/5849830215.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

new never used


----------



## skipster (Jan 7, 2017)

oops,sorry,duplicate post (couldnt delete it for some reason)


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 548909


I recall taking that picture. It was Art Martin's 090.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> I recall taking that picture. It was Art Martin's 090.


Was always one of my favorite pics. Hopefully it's still out there somewhere.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Was always one of my favorite pics. Hopefully it's still out there somewhere.


I think Dennis Cahoon has it now. 
HahahaHaha


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> I think Dennis Cahoon has it now.
> HahahaHaha


you need,, MANY more hahahhahahhahhahhahahhahahaaaaaassssss in there.............


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 549001


know what?? they are pretty damn good at freehanding.....they don't go by thousands,,nor levels down there........


----------



## sawbones (Jan 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 548910
> new never used



One of the two NOS Contras hanging at Stihl Northwest warehouse in Washington state. There are on loan from Stihl Germany.


----------



## big t double (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> I recall taking that picture. It was Art Martin's 090.


10 cube?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 7, 2017)

big t double said:


> 10 cube?


Yes, I believe it was the Big bore


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 549031
> 
> Yes, I believe it was the Big bore


Well least you have some clothes on in that picture. Believe there was some crazy dude that had a 880 or something that was half naked in his living room. You recall that pic??


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Well least you have some clothes on in that picture. Believe there was some crazy dude that had a 880 or something that was half naked in his living room. You recall that pic??


HALF naked????


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

olyman said:


> HALF naked????


Well depends how you look at it guess lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Well least you have some clothes on in that picture. Believe there was some crazy dude that had a 880 or something that was half naked in his living room. You recall that pic??


Yes, I recall that picture, but don't remember who it was though.


----------



## hseII (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, I recall that picture, but don't remember who it was though.



I wouldn't Neither if I were Ewe.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 7, 2017)

hseII said:


> I wouldn't Neither if I were Ewe.


Ewes can detect the sound of a zipper I herd. Lol


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, I recall that picture, but don't remember who it was though.


Well geez I figured if anyone on here would know it would be you.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Cool plate. Here's another one.
> Gypo



"Father of the chainsaw" is of course a marketing lie, as before they started their own companies both Andreas Stihl and the founder of Dolmar (Lerp) worked for the same company, that manufactured chainsaws., along with other stuff.

Who first made a chainsaw does of course depend on how you define a chainsaw - and both Stihl and Dolmar created definations that made each of them "first". The truth is that it happened much earlier, but how early again is a matter of how you define it...


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> "Father of the chainsaw" is of course a marketing lie, as before they started their own companies both Andreas Stihl and the founder of Dolmar (Lerp) worked for the same company, that manufactured chainsaws., along with other stuff.
> 
> Who first made a chainsaw does of course depend on how you define a chainsaw - and both Stihl and Dolmar created definations that made each of them "first". The truth is that it happened much earlier, but how early again is a matter of how you define it...


It doesn't say he made the first chainsaw in the world. Many different ways to take that.


----------



## CM76 (Jan 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Jerry beranek and his crew early 80s can't remember exactly where those where taken. There's a few books written about them.



Those pics were taken near Rockport, Mendocino County, Feb 1985.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2017)

Brmorgan said:


> Not only that, but I was under the impression that the Pioneer HA was the first direct-drive saw? At any rate I have an RA from 1957 that is direct drive and predates the Contra.





fwgsaw said:


> It doesn't say he made the first chainsaw in the world. Many different ways to take that.



I agree that expression doesn't necessarily, but Stihls marketing still says they did. That is true, but only if you use their own definition of what a chainsaw is. Others use other definitions, like Dolmar - but if you look closer into the matter (I once did, and it has been extensively discussed in the past) neither Stihl nor Dolmar even is on the list of candidates - it happened much earlier than the late 1920s.

Trouble is that there really is no universal definition, so there is no "final answer".


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

gear drive little extra torque for them long bars.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 549117
> gear drive little extra torque for them long bars.



That's a good exemple of what you need a gear drive for! 

Interestingly the Contra GS is 137cc, while the 090G shares the 106cc top end with the 070, so the 090 designation really is misleading.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> That's a good exemple of what you need a gear drive for!
> 
> Interestingly the Contra GS is 137cc, while the 090G shares the 106cc top end with the 070, so the 090 designation really is misleading.


I prefer gear drives over any direct drive saw I own. There so fast that the chain doesn't even look like it's moving sometimes! Just a guess but I'm assuming you really don't like stihl do you?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 7, 2017)

One of my customers used to work for itt rayonier when he was younger,they started him with big macculluchs then before they put the 090 into final production he got to run them for testing ,he broke the handle off the first one they gave him the second day ,the next one held up he said.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 7, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> That's a good exemple of what you need a gear drive for!
> 
> Interestingly the Contra GS is 137cc, while the 090G shares the 106cc top end with the 070, so the 090 designation really is misleading.


No different then a Ford f-250 several engine sizes to choose from but it's still a f-250 they just pull different.


----------



## sawbones (Jan 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 549117
> gear drive little extra torque for them long bars.



And you found another pic of mine. 

I built that from an 090 G and an NOS Contra S 137cc top end.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 8, 2017)

sawbones said:


> And you found another pic of mine.
> 
> I built that from an 090 G and an NOS Contra S 137cc top end.



It's a pretty saw even with that little bar lol


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> I prefer gear drives over any direct drive saw I own. There so fast that the chain doesn't even look like it's moving sometimes! Just a guess but I'm assuming you really don't like stihl do you?



I like many Stihl models. However, there is no point with gear drive saws unless the powerhead is way to small for the wood and bar. In every other situation it just slows the cutting down. Gear drives are highly specialized items that are ill suited to what most people do most of the time - using them (when they aren't really needed) can be compared to driving a car in the lowest gears on the highway.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> No different then a Ford f-250 several engine sizes to choose from but it's still a f-250 they just pull different.



Still, the 090G logically should have been called 070G, as the main difference between an 070 and an 090 is the engine size. This is of course merely of "academic" interest today, it is like it is.....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 8, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> I like many Stihl models. However, there is no point with gear drive saws unless the powerhead is way to small for the wood and bar. In every other situation it just slows the cutting down. Gear drives are highly specialized items that are ill suited to what most people do most of the time - using them can be compared to driving a car in the lowest gears on the highway.




To a point.

Remember back in the gear drive days they had big 1/2 and 9/16 chain to work with. I have some gear drives that combined with a good 1/2" chain that are not really slow.

I have 2 mid sized gear drives here, one with .404 and one with 1/2", there is a world of difference between them.

That said, I was at a GTG once and a guy was there with a big bar 090G that he was proud of. I watched that saw being run on a decent sized log and it was painfull to watch. It was pitiful to see how underpowered that thing was..


----------



## sawbones (Jan 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> It's a pretty saw even with that little bar lol



You got something against short bars?


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 8, 2017)

sawbones said:


> You got something against short bars?


Nope not at all. Like they say it ain't how long it is it's how you use it.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 8, 2017)

little longer.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 549305
> little longer.


That's looks like a ridiculous pile of noodles!


----------



## skipster (Jan 8, 2017)

fi


SawTroll said:


> I like many Stihl models. However, there is no point with gear drive saws unless the powerhead is way to small for the wood and bar. In every other situation it just slows the cutting down. Gear drives are highly specialized items that are ill suited to what most people do most of the time - using them (when they aren't really needed) can be compared to driving a car in the lowest gears on the highway.


finally,the voice of reason re gear drives


----------



## skipster (Jan 8, 2017)

heres a few contras and 090's


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 8, 2017)

skipster said:


> heres a few contras and 090's



isnt that collection from the guy in FB ?
its mind boggling


----------



## skipster (Jan 9, 2017)

yeah,lot of saws,some good ones there


----------



## sawfun (Jan 9, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> To a point.
> 
> Remember back in the gear drive days they had big 1/2 and 9/16 chain to work with. I have some gear drives that combined with a good 1/2" chain that are not really slow.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure my 3100 Homie would beat my 125 or 797 running .404 in 48" wood. However that is, and only is, with the 3100 running 1/2" square chisel (not chipper) chain. And my 137cc 090g IS something to be proud of when running a 96" bar buried in a giant Sequoia. Hang on for the ride with those big gear drives as they are a different beast. Chain setup makes all the difference, the old timers knew that.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 13, 2017)

can we let this new guy in the club ?


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 13, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> can we let this new guy in the club ?


Long as you send it to me sure why not


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 13, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Long as you send it to me sure why not



haha i wish if i could, heck i want one. unfortunately it belongs to one collector in the USA. it will be on its way soon


----------



## sawbones (Jan 13, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 549305
> little longer.


 
I went through my "Long Bar" stages too.


----------



## sawbones (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 13, 2017)

sawbones said:


>



I've went through a few long bar stages myself


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 13, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 550565



FTW!!


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 13, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 550565



not mine but it's big


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 550565



I'm not sure the mount pattern of that bar really fits a 346xp? And then there is oil output.....


----------



## NewToStihl (Jan 13, 2017)

sawbones said:


> I went through my "Long Bar" stages too.



Holy Fat Bar Batman!!! That one in the back looks like a very well balanced setup....


----------



## sawbones (Jan 13, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 550566
> not mine but it's big




Take a seat.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 13, 2017)

sawbones said:


> Take a seat.


That's only 24 feet but you have to divide it by 2 so it's technically only 12 feet per power head my pic had a 13 foot bar so I'm still up 12 inches lol


----------



## sawfun (Jan 14, 2017)

sawbones said:


> Take a seat.


Damn, that makes my 11 foot bar feel totally miniscule, though I am only running one Titan ER for the power head. And I'm guessing that takes 3 - 4 men to lift knowing what a bare 11 foot bar feels like, not to mention that half a 100 foot reel of 3/4 chain and two big powerheads.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 16, 2017)

same pic in black&white and color


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 16, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> same pic in black&white and color



They look very different to me, not taken at the same time or place but nice picts just the same, gotta like those Contras!!...


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 16, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> They look very different to me, not taken at the same time or place but nice picts just the same, gotta like those Contras!!...



just realized they are different, guess my eyes are going bad lol
here's a cool story from a friend of mine
my friend whose dad couldnt afford a saw back in the 70's
during the logging boom had to trade his family jewelry at local pawnshop
to get his 1st contra, he started logging with his contra
he bought back all his jewelry and paid for his house
the saw had gone through 2 top ends and some other parts
still running today, just not that often though


----------



## sawbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## sawbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 16, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> just realized they are different, guess my eyes are going bad lol
> here's a cool story from a friend of mine
> my friend whose dad couldnt afford a saw back in the 70's
> during the logging boom had to trade his family jewelry at local pawnshop
> ...



They can take a lot of running/hours if kept properly tuned and the usual maintenance for saws of that time. They did vibrate quite bad and the solid mount handles sure didn`t help with white finger, the later AV saws were a big improvement.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 16, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> They can take a lot of running/hours if kept properly tuned and the usual maintenance for saws of that time. They did vibrate quite bad and the solid mount handles sure didn`t help with white finger, the later AV saws were a big improvement.



yes they are very well built saw
my dealer said the earlier models with lighter weight cranks were vibrating alot more and are prone to breakdown
when they tested with the weight welded crank it improved longevity and reduced vibration by quite abit. according to him


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 16, 2017)

That`s a big piston on the end of that rod, counterbalance is a must when that much weight is in motion.


----------



## WolfMann (Nov 30, 2018)

Great thread, makes me want to brush up on free hand milling.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Dec 2, 2018)

Gypo Logger said:


> Maybe palm oil. Sure speeks volumes for the 090. I wonder how long a 3120 would last them? Probably about 15 minutes. Lol


Probably exactly as long as an 880 considering when all three were designed


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Dec 2, 2018)

Paul001 said:


> So your saying the 070/090 is the AK-47 of the saw world? Might not be the fastest, most accurate, but sure as hell is dependable


Let's not insult a great saw. If it were the AK of the world it would miss the tree. I've shot one, trust me.


----------

